
Sony introduces a wireless turntable for vinyl records - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/old-meet-new-sony-introduces-a-wireless-turntable-for-vinyl-records/
======
taylodl
The whole point of vinyl is an analog signal chain from source to speaker
(never mind that today everything is digitally recorded and mixed). Why then
would I introduce an ADC en route to the speaker? I can't control the signal
chain prior to the pressing of the vinyl but I sure as hell can control it
afterward! If it's not a pure analog signal chain from the needle to the
speaker then what's the point?

------
mjmj
Isn’t avoiding A/D conversion (thus avoiding conversion to bits and any DSP or
dithering) one of the critical elements that gives vinyl it’s warmth?

As an audiophile enjoying vinyl I wouldn’t be adding wireless and definitely
not Bluetooth to the signal chain.

